# Venting Question



## FarmHand66 (10 mo ago)

Hoping for some professional assistance here. The subject in question is a 1970’s split level, with hipped roofs and two foot soffit around the entire perimeter of the house that is 100% vented. The house had no existing ridge vent (very limited ridge) and the second story roof overlaps into the lower roof.

I purchased additional roof GAF SSB960 vents to be installed with the limited ridge venting. Using the calculator I determined I would need four 60’s on the lower hipped roof and three in the smaller second story hipped roof (pyramid). 

The contractor obliged, however they installed them in the middle of the roof vice the top, nearest the ridge. I asked if this was correct and showed them all of the illustrations I could find about short circuiting the soffit as intake. However the lead (25 yrs experience) said it is different for hipped roofs like mine.

The contractor said he’ll do whatever makes me happy, but I have not been able to find anything specifically on hipped roofs with expanded soffit area.

I have included pics and a drawing depicting in blue how currently installed and red how I thought they are to be installed.

Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

IMO, they need to be close to the ridge. Hot air rises, whether it be super hot attic air in the summer or moisture laden (warmer than outside) air in the winter. When it flows out the top, it pulls fresh in from the soffits.


----------



## FarmHand66 (10 mo ago)

Thank you, I thought the same.


----------

